# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v2.01

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v2.01 * - USB Flashing improved
Lumia WP8x USB Boot Repair improved
Lumia V1 phones: added eMMC init check - HW errors detection
Lumia V2 phones:
Added HW errors detection
Improved Lumia 930, Lumia 1020 repair 
- Service operations improved
NXP: Security Backup improved - X, XL, X2, XL4G
NXP: Security Restore released - X, XL, X2, XL4G 
- NaviManager
NaviManager Database updated
All latest WP8, Asha, MTKx firmware included
Lumia WP8 DENIM Release included for some models
New products supported:
- RM-1078: Lumia 735[Sprint] (WP8.1) 
- Other
- Ini updated and revised
- Some bugfixes and changes  
Official download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2014) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   nfinity best v2.0.1 mediafire link الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمدابوالليل

مشكور

----------

